# Golf day for Vapers in WC



## BioHAZarD (23/9/18)

Hey guys

Just wanting to gauge the possible interest for anyone keen on a golf day. Would be on a Sunday given that most clubs have competitions on a Saturday. There are usually a number of sets available for rental for those that don't have their own set (limited quantity though). If there is enough interest i will contact some clubs for possible discounted rates. Given the time of year that will be hard to come by as it is now peak season - always worth a shot though.

Possible clubs - Pearl Valley, Clovelly, King David Mowbray, Westlake ????

Any suggestions welcome

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

I would have thought you would have gotten a few interrested parties by now.
Good luck with this it would have been awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Resistance said:


> I would have thought you would have gotten a few interrested parties by now.
> Good luck with this it would have been awesome


just a feeler buddy...not sure how many golfers we have on the forum in WC...i'm not too fazed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

I only went driving.never really played, but always wanted to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Resistance said:


> I only went driving.never really played, but always wanted to


its good fun .... if you take the time to give it a fair shot and put in the hours.


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

Hopefully soon, I want to do everything I always wanted to do, but never got around to.
And golf is on that bucket list.
Good luck though. Maybe oneday we'll see an Eciggsa tour happening

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/18)

I'm in, tentatively, as the wife is almost ready to pop. I haven't played in a very long time, not that I'm any good though. I'm terrible lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I'm in, tentatively, as the wife is almost ready to pop. I haven't played in a very long time, not that I'm any good though. I'm terrible lol


Good luck with the upcoming birth. Boy or girl?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Good luck with the upcoming birth. Boy or girl?


Thanks dude. It's a boy, due in about a month or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks dude. It's a boy, due in about a month or so.


Good luck buddy. Best thing in the world.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks dude. It's a boy, due in about a month or so.


Congrats and good luck with the birth of your son. Enjoy while they are small, my small one going to his matrix farewell tomorrow! I suppose I have to look forward and realize I will be able to go on Holliday out of season now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congrats and good luck with the birth of your son. Enjoy while they are small, my small one going to his matrix farewell tomorrow! I suppose I have to look forward and realize I will be able to go on Holliday out of season now


Lol no more school runs as well, lucky you!
My other one is 7, so life is going to become double as busy. But SO looking forward to it. They are too adorable when they are tiny.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

Good luck @Humbolt fam.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I'm in, tentatively, as the wife is almost ready to pop. I haven't played in a very long time, not that I'm any good though. I'm terrible lol


Best of luck @Humbolt, sleep as much as possible while u still can

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (25/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Best of luck @Humbolt, sleep as much as possible while u still can



I wish i took this advice 


Congrats on the little man @Humbolt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/18)

Lol thanks, gents. Yeah getting as much sleep as I possibly can. Super amped to meet the little guy for the first time, though. 
By the way, this is a golf thread let's not derail it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Lol thanks, gents. Yeah getting as much sleep as I possibly can. Super amped to meet the little guy for the first time, though.
> By the way, this is a golf thread let's not derail it


2 late. Thread officially derailed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/18)

I have 2 problems with this.
1. I live in JHB
2. I cant play golf. But i play a mean round of adventure put put
3. I can only be available if alchaholic refreshments are on the house

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have 2 problems with this.
> 1. I live in JHB
> 2. I cant play golf. But i play a mean round of adventure put put
> 3. I can only be available of alchaholic refreshments are on the house



Or 3 problems if you were keeping count

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Or 3 problems if you were keeping count


Haha. My response to you 3 problems.

1. Buy a ticket. Ride the bus. Make a plan
2. As long as you can hold a club you can play. You can putt of the tee box  
3. There are houses next to the course I will stash the booze on top of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. My response to you 3 problems.
> 
> 1. Buy a ticket. Ride the bus. Make a plan
> 2. As long as you can hold a club you can play. You can putt of the tee box
> 3. There are houses next to the course I will stash the booze on top of it.


Ok im in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NVee (27/9/18)

id def be keen! and a few okes from work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/9/18)

I would love to watch, Is a spectator ticket possible ? 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I would love to watch, Is a spectator ticket possible ?
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Caddy Bro! You get to drive the golf cart too and be part of the game without playing.
A good golfer has to have a great caddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Caddy Bro! You get to drive the golf cart too and be part of the game without playing.
> A good golfer has to have a great caddy


That would be awesome ! I always wanted to drive that little cart

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

